# Democrats don't have aNY popular 2016 presidential candidates



## Judicial review (Dec 9, 2014)

Hilary is done and won't run. She's a cancer and Obama has screwed her chances by having her on his staff. Too much ammo for gop way too much. 

Who else do they have? Run Kerry again who lost to George W bush, lol.  He has no chance. Biden? He will pull a Gingrich and fuck up with his words and be proven to be psychotic. 

Either way you look at it they don't have good candidates and Obama is screwing them worse every day they are in office. 

A candidate list of gingrich, kasich, paul, bush, Christie,  Rubio would over shadow them all. 

2016 is over before it began. Thank you Obama for doing something right!


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 9, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> Hilary is done and won't run. She's a cancer and Obama has screwed her chances by having her on his staff. Too much ammo for gop way too much.
> 
> Who else do they have? Run Kerry again who lost to George W bush, lol.  He has no chance. Biden? He will pull a Gingrich and fuck up with his words and be proven to be psychotic.
> 
> ...


I bet Gingrich will pull a Gingrich!


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 9, 2014)

JoeMoma said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Hilary is done and won't run. She's a cancer and Obama has screwed her chances by having her on his staff. Too much ammo for gop way too much.
> ...



And we got 3-4 other likable accomplished candidates.  All that the dems have is a guy who just has to smile and you know he's ripping you off in biden. Lol. My point - I don't care.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you for FINALLY bringing some intelligence to the forum! We need good minds like yours. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 9, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Thank you for FINALLY bringing some intelligence to the forum! We need good minds like yours. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


Could use some help transforming this board. Wanna help?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> Hilary is done and won't run. She's a cancer and Obama has screwed her chances by having her on his staff. Too much ammo for gop way too much.
> 
> Who else do they have? Run Kerry again who lost to George W bush, lol.  He has no chance. Biden? He will pull a Gingrich and fuck up with his words and be proven to be psychotic.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure where you get any of that.  Hillary will probably run, but if she doesn't, the Democrats have Warren, Biden, Malloy, Jim Webb- all of whom would make fine candidates.  

Meanwhile, the Republicans have got Bush, who hopes that everyone forgets what a disaster his brother was, Christie, who is just plain unpleasant, Rand Paul who is batshit insane. 

The problem with Kasich and Walker and Pence is while they are fine governors, none of them are terrible magnetic personalities.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Hilary is done and won't run. She's a cancer and Obama has screwed her chances by having her on his staff. Too much ammo for gop way too much.
> ...



Kasich and Walker are very likeable; especially Kasich.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> Kasich and Walker are very likeable; especially Kasich.



If Kasich is so likable, why doesn't he have a higher profile?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 13, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> Hilary is done and won't run. She's a cancer and Obama has screwed her chances by having her on his staff. Too much ammo for gop way too much.
> 
> Who else do they have? Run Kerry again who lost to George W bush, lol.  He has no chance. Biden? He will pull a Gingrich and fuck up with his words and be proven to be psychotic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Kasich and Walker are very likeable; especially Kasich.
> ...



Because he's smart.  He's the legit dark horse and NOBODY knows if he will run.  That's rare and very good for his chances.  The democrats are scared shitless of him even with Hillary running.


----------



## Toro (Dec 13, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> Hilary is done and won't run. She's a cancer and Obama has screwed her chances by having her on his staff. Too much ammo for gop way too much.
> 
> Who else do they have? Run Kerry again who lost to George W bush, lol.  He has no chance. Biden? He will pull a Gingrich and fuck up with his words and be proven to be psychotic.
> 
> ...



Clinton has high favorable ratings.

Political Figures Hillary Clinton


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 13, 2014)

Toro said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Hilary is done and won't run. She's a cancer and Obama has screwed her chances by having her on his staff. Too much ammo for gop way too much.
> ...



Polls this early are meaning less.  If she announces she's running believe me she will get screwed from both sides.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 13, 2014)

Barack came from nowhere also...and look what happened...


----------



## Toro (Dec 13, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



You said the Democrats have no popular candidates.  Hillary Clinton is popular.  I have no idea if she will be popular in a year or two - and neither do you - but she's popular now.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 13, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Barack came from nowhere also...and look what happened...



Those days are overwith, because liberalism is finished.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 13, 2014)

Toro said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I was correct in what i said.  She wont be popular come election time.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 13, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Barack came from nowhere also...and look what happened...
> ...


Ha! Bush was more liberal than Oblama...


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 13, 2014)

What was GHW Bush? A conservative????Ha! _Read my lips, no new taxes,_ he just raised the ones already in existence....Like that other conservative Ronny Reagan,,,ha!


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 13, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> Hilary is done and won't run. She's a cancer and Obama has screwed her chances by having her on his staff. Too much ammo for gop way too much.
> 
> Who else do they have? Run Kerry again who lost to George W bush, lol.  He has no chance. Biden? He will pull a Gingrich and fuck up with his words and be proven to be psychotic.
> 
> ...



Well I am not confident that Hilary will run- but if she chooses to- she will get elected over any of those GOP candidates you mentioned.

GOP won't select Christie- he rode in a helicopter with Obama- the GOP won't tolerate that.


----------



## Corky (Dec 13, 2014)

The 2016 GOP Clown Car has room for a few more loser passengers.

Beep Beep!


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 13, 2014)

Corky said:


> The 2016 GOP Clown Car has room for a few more loser passengers.
> 
> Beep Beep!



Yes, because we have more qualified candidates.  Matter of numbers really.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 13, 2014)

Syriusly said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Hilary is done and won't run. She's a cancer and Obama has screwed her chances by having her on his staff. Too much ammo for gop way too much.
> ...



No she won't not at all.  I'm 100% certain.  I have a nack for these things.  I've never been wrong in predicting political outcomes the last 6 years.  I'm a political genius and my record speaks for itself.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Dec 13, 2014)

I wonder how Walker's appeal will change regarding this:
*Wisconsin state budget shortfall projected at nearly $1.8 billion*
Wisconsin state budget shortfall projected at nearly 1.8 billion


----------



## Zander (Dec 13, 2014)

Hillary is running. She's their only candidate! The Democrats have no bench. Hillary is it. She's a LOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 13, 2014)

The next president of the United States!  Unless Barack decides to run again.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2014)

Zander said:


> Hillary is running. She's their only candidate! The Democrats have no bench. Hillary is it. She's a LOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Obama can run again.


----------



## Zander (Dec 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary is running. She's their only candidate! The Democrats have no bench. Hillary is it. She's a LOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Yes, she can....






She's a LOCK!!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 13, 2014)

I like her... she's a slow moving target...but makes a nice sandwich on Rye with mustard!


----------



## candycorn (Dec 13, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Kasich will have trouble with the women's vote.  Walker is unfit by being a college drop out.


----------



## Zander (Dec 13, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



_George Washington, Andrew Jackson, Martin Van Buren, Zachary Taylor, Millard Fillmore, Abraham Lincoln, Andrew Johnson, Grover Cleveland, and Harry Truman._

_None had college degrees........_


----------



## candycorn (Dec 13, 2014)

Zander said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



All were born before 1900 as well...  In this day and age, it's a death sentence to any serious candidate.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 13, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Nor did Bill Gates, another homeless person!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2014)

Hillary will run
Hillary will win

Thread killer


----------



## Zander (Dec 13, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I don't see it playing out that way. Voters are a bit tired of over-educated fools like Gruber, et. al.. telling them what they need and how dumb they are for not knowing it.   Walker has an excellent record and he's certainly proved that he knows how to win elections.....


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 13, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> Hilary is done and won't run. She's a cancer and Obama has screwed her chances by having her on his staff. Too much ammo for gop way too much.
> 
> Who else do they have? Run Kerry again who lost to George W bush, lol.  He has no chance. Biden? He will pull a Gingrich and fuck up with his words and be proven to be psychotic.
> 
> ...



Here is some stark reality...the GOP has ZERO chance of gaining the White House in 2016 and will be lucky if they hold on to the Senate.

And that is not coming from a liberal...






Few things are as dangerous to a long term strategy as a short-term victory. Republicans this week scored the kind of win that sets one up for spectacular, catastrophic failure and no one is talking about it.

What emerges from the numbers is the continuation of a trend that has been in place for almost two decades. Once again, Republicans are disappearing from the competitive landscape at the national level across the most heavily populated sections of the country while intensifying their hold on a declining electoral bloc of aging, white, rural voters. The 2014 election not only continued that doomed pattern, it doubled down on it. As a result, it became apparent from the numbers last week that no Republican candidate has a credible shot at the White House in 2016, and the chance of the GOP holding the Senate for longer than two years is precisely zero.

For Republicans looking for ways that the party can once again take the lead in building a nationally relevant governing agenda, the 2014 election is a prelude to a disaster. Understanding this trend begins with a stark graphic.

Behold the Blue Wall:





The biggest Republican victory in decades did not move the map. The Republican party’s geographic and demographic isolation from the rest of American actually got worse.

A few other items of interest from the 2014 election results:

- Republican’s failed to pick up a single Senate seat Blue Wall. Not one. The only GOP candidate to win a Senate seat behind the Blue Wall was the party’s last moderate, Susan Collins of Maine.

- Behind the Blue Wall there were some new Republican Governors, but their success was very specific and did not translate down the ballot. None of these candidates ran on social issues, Obama, or opposition the ACA. Rauner stands out as a particular bright spot in Illinois, but Democrats in Illinois retained their supermajority in the State Assembly, similar to other northern states, *without losing a single seat*.

- Republicans in 2014 were the most popular girl at a party no one attended. Voter turnout was awful.

- Democrats have consolidated their power behind the sections of the country that generate the overwhelming bulk of America’s wealth outside the energy industry. That’s only ironic if you buy into far-right propaganda, but it’s interesting none the less.

- Vote suppression is working remarkably well, but that won’t last. Eventually Democrats will help people get the documentation they need to meet the ridiculous and confusing new requirements. The whole “voter integrity” sham may have given Republicans a one or maybe two-election boost in low-turnout races. Meanwhile we kissed off minority votes for the foreseeable future.

- Across the country, every major Democratic ballot initiative was successful, including every minimum wage increase, even in the red states.

- Every personhood amendment failed.

- For only the second time in fifty years Nebraska is sending a Democrat to Congress. Former Republican, Brad Ashford, defeated one of the GOP’s most stubborn climate deniers to take the seat.

- Almost half of the Republican Congressional delegation now comes from the former Confederacy. Total coincidence, just pointing that out.

- In Congress, there are no more white Democrats from the South. The long flight of the Dixiecrats has concluded.

- Democrats in 2014 were up against a particularly tough climate because they had to defend 13 Senate seats in red or purple states. In 2016 Republicans will be defending 24 Senate seats and at least 18 of them are likely to be competitive based on geography and demographics. Democrats will be defending precisely one seat that could possibly be competitive. One.

- And that “Republican wave?” In Congressional elections this year it amounted to a total of 52% of the vote. That’s it.

- Republican support grew deeper in 2014, not broader. For example, new Texas Governor Greg Abbott won a whopping victory in the Republic of Baptistan. That’s great, but that’s a race no one ever thought would be competitive and hardly anyone showed up to vote in. Texas not only had the lowest voter turnout in the country (less than 30%), a position it has consistently held across decades, but that electorate is more militantly out of step with every national trend then any other major Republican bloc. Texas now holds a tenth of the GOP majority in the House.

- Keep an eye on oil prices. Texas, which is at the core of GOP dysfunction, is a petro-state with an economy roughly as diverse and modern as Nigeria, Iran or Venezuela. It was been relatively untouched by the economic collapse because it is relatively dislocated from the US economy in general. Watch what happens if the decline in oil prices lasts more than a year.

- For all the talk about economic problems, for the past year the US economy has been running at ’90’s levels. Watch Republicans start touting a booming economy as the result of their 2014 “mandate.”

- McConnell’s conciliatory statements are encouraging, but he’s about to discover that he cannot persuade Republican Senators and Congressmen to cooperate on anything constructive. We’re about to get two years of intense, horrifying stupidity. If you thought Benghazi was a legitimate scandal that reveals Obama’s real plans for America then you’re an idiot, but these next two years will be a (briefly) happy period for you.

more


----------



## Zander (Dec 13, 2014)

MmmHmmm......the GOP is dead!! Dead I tell ya!! 

Hillary is a lock!!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 13, 2014)

I think America knows when they elect her it will be like a 2 for 1 deal.  We will get Bill
back too.  He will once again get the nation on a road to profitability and he was the most
beloved president that might have ever held office.  A very strong family that always puts
the need of others before themselves.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 13, 2014)

Zander said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Kasich has proven WAY.............................................. More than that.  Even Christi or Bush can't argue with Kasich.  He's they guy you let speak, and give respect to.  He talks you shut up.  You attack him you are attacking a very nice man and you look like a dick.  

Kasich will be the next President.


----------



## Agit8r (Dec 14, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> A candidate list of gingrich, kasich, paul, bush, Christie,  Rubio



General public says "who?"

Clinton Is Best Known Best Liked Potential 2016 Candidate

And that's before each other's wealthy donors drag them through the mud during the primaries (a la Mitt)


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 14, 2014)

Agit8r said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > A candidate list of gingrich, kasich, paul, bush, Christie,  Rubio
> ...



Trust me it's way too early to talk about the republicans polling about likability until the debates.  Literally that close to the election.  Now Clinton is fair game 2 year ahead of that time and congressional grillers will grill her all over gain on the scandals.  She very well could be destroyed prior.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

It isn'too early to begin taking your guys out of the running.  We already have.  Christie is her closest competition and he's getting another bridge dustup.

You may think your guys are untouchable but you will see how this really works soon.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

Waaay too early for Rs, right?


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> It isn'too early to begin taking your guys out of the running.  We already have.  Christie is her closest competition and he's getting another bridge dustup.
> 
> You may think your guys are untouchable but you will see how this really works soon.



That's it?  We have 7-10 others.  Way too early.  Plus, the left doesn't know who they all are.  And they'll wait to announce.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > It isn'too early to begin taking your guys out of the running.  We already have.  Christie is her closest competition and he's getting another bridge dustup.
> ...


So you are saying we don't know who Rs will think of running and we haven't already researched the likability of possible candidates?  

That's silly.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Wrong again:

John Kasich’s Victory-That-Wasn’t
Understanding Ohio shows he has more weaknesses than strengths.

By MATT A. MAYER November 24, 2014

Conservative ideals and the real, tough work of governing were on display this weekend as the nation’s Republican governors gathered in Boca Raton, Florida. As party leaders, pundits, and grassroots activists begin to size the field of governors who might run in 2016, it’d be easy to overlook some fundamental differences between some of the biggest names.

For instance, much is being made nationally about Ohio Governor John Kasich’s big win on election night and what it means for 2016, yet much of that premature Beltway pontificating lacks a true understanding of what happened here in Ohio: His “big win” actually shows a much less popular figure than a first glance would appear.

Kasich certainly would love to be President of the United States. He ran once before in 2000, but he pulled out before any votes were cast, realizing congressman don’t become Presidents. Governors do.

Fast-forward to 2010 when Kasich won the governor’s race by 77,000 votes with 49% of the vote. In four years, Kasich increased state spending by 20%, expanded Medicaid under Obamacare, shifted taxes from income to sales and commercial business taxes, tried to hike taxes on Ohio’s nascent energy renaissance, failed to sustain public sector collective bargaining reform, tripled the number of legal gambling sites from four to eleven, and monitored Ohio’s middling 27th ranked private sector job growth from 2011 to today.

John Kasich s Victory-That-Wasn t - Matt A. Mayer - POLITICO Magazine

_I live in Ohio..._


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So far I'm the only one in the country that knows kasich will run.  NONE of the media has even thought of it till this Nov, except Lara ingram who really likes him.  I mean personally and as a public leader.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

Who's Laura Ingram?


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Who's Laura Ingram?


CDZ - John kasich the Next President of the United States thread US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 14, 2014)

Zander said:


> I don't see it playing out that way. Voters are a bit tired of over-educated fools like Gruber, et. al.. telling them what they need and how dumb they are for not knowing it. Walker has an excellent record and he's certainly proved that he knows how to win elections.....



You mean, "Barely scraping by weak opponents in off-year elections"?  

Of course, the voters are dumb.  most voters can't name both of their Senators or their congressman.  Most can't name the three branches of government.  

And most of them are too dumb to know that we spend more than any other country on health care and have the worst system in the industrialized world.  

In related news, 54% of Americans think Jesus is coming back in their lifetime.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 14, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



LOL......


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 14, 2014)

There's still for Democrats to find a black guy with an hispanic surname, finance transgender surgery and have him/her/it in shape to be nominated as their perfect candidate.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 14, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> There's still for Democrats to find a black guy with an hispanic surname, finance transgender surgery and have him/her/it in shape to be nominated as their perfect candidate.



Still what?  Speak a little louder next time so people can hear you.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> There's still for Democrats to find a black guy with an hispanic surname, finance transgender surgery and have him/her/it in shape to be nominated as their perfect candidate.


Oh we have one of those, not Black but smart and wonderful and Hispanic.  He might be tapped for VP by Hillary:







Julian Castro.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2014)

Zander said:


> MmmHmmm......the GOP is dead!! Dead I tell ya!!
> 
> Hillary is a lock!!


Presidential elections are not midterms


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> There's still for Democrats to find a black guy with an hispanic surname, finance transgender surgery and have him/her/it in shape to be nominated as their perfect candidate.


There is still time for Republicans to find a boring white guy


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > There's still for Democrats to find a black guy with an hispanic surname, finance transgender surgery and have him/her/it in shape to be nominated as their perfect candidate.
> ...


Yet another white guy..


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 14, 2014)

.

Looks like Identity Politics will remain a top priority in 2016.

.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> Looks like Identity Politics will remain a top priority in 2016.



Yeah, why can't we all be like the dumb southern white trash and vote AGAINST our own economic interests instead of for them?  You know, like the rich people spend a lot of money trying to get us to do!


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Identity Politics will remain a top priority in 2016.
> ...



... he says, perfectly illustrating my point.

Again.

Like clockwork.

.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Identity Politics will remain a top priority in 2016.
> ...


Southern white trash interests involve guns and hating gays and immigrants
Republicans give them that


----------



## Zander (Dec 14, 2014)

Hillary can't lose!! Just like in '08!!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2014)

Zander said:


> Hillary can't lose!! Just like in '08!!


If there is an Obama on the horizon, she may be in trouble

Who is the GOP Obama?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary can't lose!! Just like in '08!!
> ...


HaHa.  There will never be a GOP Obama.  They may have been thinking Rubio but well, you know..


----------



## Zander (Dec 14, 2014)

Hillary is a lock!! She can't lose. Just like in 2008!! she'll coast to the nomination, then cruise to the White House.Just like '08!! 

Democrats divided on their path to 2016 - The Washington Post

Woohoo!!


----------



## Zander (Dec 14, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary can't lose!! Just like in '08!!
> ...



Hillary will be challenged by the left - by her fellow Democrats. And she will lose again....Why? Because she's simply not "liberal" enough......Liberals want a wingnut like Liz Warrren....The nuttier the better!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 15, 2014)

Zander said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


No.  We love her like she is.  Rush tries to ssy that kind of thing.


----------



## Zander (Dec 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, YOU love her. You're a moderate. Moderates don't matter in the primaries. How do you think she lost to Obama? he went to the left, she stayed in the center.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 15, 2014)

Zander said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


Her and Obama were tied coming out of the primaries st 18 million votes each.  Super delegates decided it.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 15, 2014)

I voted for Hillary in the primary but either of them winning was fine with me.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 15, 2014)

Zander said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


 
Hillary was punished by her vote on Iraq and running against a young, dynamic, black candidate


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 15, 2014)

Zander....the multimillionaire who cannot afford health insurance....wants to see a rough and tumble primary on the Democratic side very badly. He thinks that Warren is like a Perry or a Santorum or a Bachmann or a Cain or a Gingrich or a Huckabee.  He prays that people supporting Warren will run around wearing Chavez t-shirts and frighten stupid people into voting for whoever the GOP nominates. 

Wishful thinking is all it is.


----------



## Zander (Dec 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Zander....the multimillionaire who cannot afford health insurance....wants to see a rough and tumble primary on the Democratic side very badly. He thinks that Warren is like a Perry or a Santorum or a Bachmann or a Cain or a Gingrich or a Huckabee.  He prays that people supporting Warren will run around wearing Chavez t-shirts and frighten stupid people into voting for whoever the GOP nominates.
> 
> Wishful thinking is all it is.



 I don't have to "wish" for anything. Hillary* will *be challenged and it will be by bat shit crazy leftists like Sanders and Warren. It will be very entertaining watching the pantsuit move left, right, and center- all on the same issue!!  Too bad she isn't as good a liar as her sleazebag husband. ....her schtick is already old, and it hasn't even started yet.  

Here's a wise adage that is quite appropriate here : Nobody votes for a proven loser when they have an alternative, even if the alternative is a wingnut.  Hillary  is a loser who couldn't close the deal with her own party in 2008. She's gotten older and more tired since....not a winning combination. 



PS- I can easily afford Health insurance. I CHOOSE not to pay for a lousy product. I'll pay the tax.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 15, 2014)

Zander said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Zander....the multimillionaire who cannot afford health insurance....wants to see a rough and tumble primary on the Democratic side very badly. He thinks that Warren is like a Perry or a Santorum or a Bachmann or a Cain or a Gingrich or a Huckabee.  He prays that people supporting Warren will run around wearing Chavez t-shirts and frighten stupid people into voting for whoever the GOP nominates.
> ...


 
Is that like the fake southern accent that  W had even though his parents and brother Jeb had no accent?

Did he pick up that southern accent at Yale?


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 15, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




there is no way you can fake being an idiot and a liar


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 15, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


Yes We know you've learned that by now.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



BS. 

I showed you a poll which polled Americans on potential GOP candidates- published in of course the media. 

A whopping 2% of Americans support Kasich.

And you say that Democrats have no popular candidates? There is no comparision between the 'popularity' of Clinton vs Kasich.

Whether either will actually run- that is unknown.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm looking forward to a cat-fight for the Democrat Party Nomination.

Fauxahontas vs the brain-damaged old woman who can be counted on to do irrational things - if she can remember to!


----------



## Delldude (Dec 18, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> I'm looking forward to a cat-fight for the Democrat Party Nomination.
> 
> Fauxahontas vs the brain-damaged old woman who can be counted on to do irrational things - if she can remember to!



The Indian by three lengths.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 18, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Newt is in no way likeable.

Neither is Christie or Paul.


----------



## Delldude (Dec 18, 2014)

GOP will float a Jeb type clone/stooge and jack off the base again.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh LOOK.... the TOP TWO DemocRAT contenders!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2014)

Delldude said:


> GOP will float a Jeb type clone/stooge and jack off the base again.


 Jeb is the only Republican who can prevent a Democratc landslide in 2016


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 19, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Christie's bridge scandal will come back to haunt him.  I think he is probably out of the running.  I want Rand Paul to run, I want to see him debate Hillary.  They're both decent.


----------



## Delldude (Dec 19, 2014)

Lizzie is loved by Obama's lefto base while Hillary isn't left enough for them. Question for GOP is how big is the O/Liz base?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 20, 2014)

Delldude said:


> GOP will float a Jeb type clone/stooge and jack off the base again.


Which Jeb like clone?


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 20, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



thanks for the compliment


----------



## Delldude (Dec 20, 2014)

Anyone that fits the Jeb-Mitt-Maverick suite......


----------



## lutraphile (Dec 30, 2014)

Clinton is hugely popular. I don't know why really, but she is. Even the liberal base loves her, which is odd given her very moderate positions on many issues. She leads every GOP candidate by double digits. Having said that, she's a horrible speaker and pretty out of touch. She also has a Romneyesque reputation as a flip-flopper that will be brought up I am sure. She'll fall off a bit at least.

Warren is popular with the base, same with Sanders. But how well they will translate to a general election is debatable. The media loves Warren in particular, likely because she'd have the same potential to be the first female President. Both are more inspiring speakers than Clinton, and have very clean reputations that Clinton does not. They start from behind, but Warren in particular has a chance and a firebrand like Sanders could conceivably vault himself into the competition, especially if Warren does not run.

Biden's popularity isn't great. He has a (largely exaggerated) reputation as a gaffe machine and is quite old for a Presidential contender. That aside, he's the frontrunner if Clinton bombs or doesn't run. He's probably the best debater in politics, period. He connects to voters well. His biggest issue is the lack of serious press coverage- he's getting much less than Warren despite them being dead even in most polls.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 30, 2014)

lutraphile said:


> Clinton is hugely popular. I don't know why really, but she is. Even the liberal base loves her, which is odd given her very moderate positions on many issues. She leads every GOP candidate by double digits. Having said that, she's a horrible speaker and pretty out of touch. She also has a Romneyesque reputation as a flip-flopper that will be brought up I am sure. She'll fall off a bit at least.
> 
> Warren is popular with the base, same with Sanders. But how well they will translate to a general election is debatable. The media loves Warren in particular, likely because she'd have the same potential to be the first female President. Both are more inspiring speakers than Clinton, and have very clean reputations that Clinton does not. They start from behind, but Warren in particular has a chance and a firebrand like Sanders could conceivably vault himself into the competition, especially if Warren does not run.
> 
> Biden's popularity isn't great. He has a (largely exaggerated) reputation as a gaffe machine and is quite old for a Presidential contender. That aside, he's the frontrunner if Clinton bombs or doesn't run. He's probably the best debater in politics, period. He connects to voters well. His biggest issue is the lack of serious press coverage- he's getting much less than Warren despite them being dead even in most polls.


Clinton is up this time and she will take the presidency in 2016.  Guaranteed.


----------



## Zander (Jan 1, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> lutraphile said:
> 
> 
> > Clinton is hugely popular. I don't know why really, but she is. Even the liberal base loves her, which is odd given her very moderate positions on many issues. She leads every GOP candidate by double digits. Having said that, she's a horrible speaker and pretty out of touch. She also has a Romneyesque reputation as a flip-flopper that will be brought up I am sure. She'll fall off a bit at least.
> ...



Bookmarked!! 

Good luck!! 

And HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## william the wie (Jan 1, 2015)

In the majority of states a viable Democratic party does not exist and the problem has gotten worse for decades. Take FL and TX double victories for Scott and Perry two governors  who would have been a cakewalk for even a minimally competent opposition. Take Palin she too won two elections. Winning landslides in a few states while losing small elsewhere, the Gore model, increasingly does not work.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 1, 2015)

Zander said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > lutraphile said:
> ...


  Happy New Year, Zander.


----------



## Nyvin (Jan 1, 2015)

william the wie said:


> In the majority of states a viable Democratic party does not exist and the problem has gotten worse for decades. Take FL and TX double victories for Scott and Perry two governors  who would have been a cakewalk for even a minimally competent opposition. Take Palin she too won two elections. Winning landslides in a few states while losing small elsewhere, the Gore model, increasingly does not work.



Palin did not win two elections....she won one in 2006 and then resigned halfway through her first term in July of 2009.

Statewide both Florida and Texas are quite rightwing states, they have not elected a Democratic Governor since the 90's.  Not to mention the fact that the sixth year of a president's term is historically a bad time for his party in congress and state elections.    In 2007 it was the Democrats that held a majority of the state legislatures and close to a majority of governor houses.


----------



## Zander (Jan 1, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > In the majority of states a viable Democratic party does not exist and the problem has gotten worse for decades. Take FL and TX double victories for Scott and Perry two governors  who would have been a cakewalk for even a minimally competent opposition. Take Palin she too won two elections. Winning landslides in a few states while losing small elsewhere, the Gore model, increasingly does not work.
> ...



You're both wrong. 

Sarah Palin has won Four elections for public office. First she was elected to the Wasilla City Council. Then she was elected Mayor of Wasilla twice. Finally she was elected governor of Alaska.


----------



## Nyvin (Jan 1, 2015)

Zander said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...



I REALLY doubt being elected to small local positions is relevant to what was being talked about in regards to "Democrats having viable state parties" in reference to willi's post.


----------



## Delldude (Jan 2, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> lutraphile said:
> 
> 
> > Clinton is hugely popular. I don't know why really, but she is. Even the liberal base loves her, which is odd given her very moderate positions on many issues. She leads every GOP candidate by double digits. Having said that, she's a horrible speaker and pretty out of touch. She also has a Romneyesque reputation as a flip-flopper that will be brought up I am sure. She'll fall off a bit at least.
> ...



She won't see the nomination if the left base has anything to do with it. She was heir apparent in '08 don't forget.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Delldude said:


> She won't see the nomination if the left base has anything to do with it. She was heir apparent in '08 don't forget.



In 2008, she was facing tougher opponents.  

Also, she was in major oppossition to the party base in 2008 on their most important issue.  She voted for hte War in Iraq when the base of her party hated, hated, hated that war.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 2, 2015)

Zander said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...


You forgot the two times she was elected PTA President


----------



## Delldude (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Delldude said:
> 
> 
> > She won't see the nomination if the left base has anything to do with it. She was heir apparent in '08 don't forget.
> ...



She wasn't left enough then is why she got tossed....just like the pundits are saying now.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Delldude said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Delldude said:
> ...



Hmmm, no, Cleetus, you obviously have reading comprehension problems, but you think that racist websites are valid sources of news.


----------



## william the wie (Jan 3, 2015)

Well the Ds do have a problem. 

Be a bigot like Obama

a has been like Hillary

a wacko like Warren


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

william the wie said:


> Well the Ds do have a problem.
> 
> Be a bigot like Obama
> 
> ...



And yet they keep beating you.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 3, 2015)

If only Al Sharpton were transgendered Democrats would have their man....or woman.....or whatever!


----------

